# EXTERMINATION



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Apologies in advance if I offend any spider lovers.

We just moved into an old apartment place thing, and seem to be overrun with spiders. I've only ever lived in brand new homes before, so spiders were always very isolated cases and I had my dad or my old dog who would kill them for me. However, now I'm a bit older... I'm renting my own place and my current dogs are not up to spider killing spar! 

I also should mention I am deathly afraid of them, squashing them myself, sucking them up a hoover/vacuum or even being within a few feet of them is not going to consciously happen. But at the same time, I'm waking up with on average 5.5 new spider bites a day on my body, of which are horribly itchy and my arm swells up and goes kind of hard! 

Also, I don't want to use anything that will harm or irritate the rats. It doesn't have to be a permanent solution... were moving out asap... just something to keep them at bay. Any ideas? 

I'm currently taking vitamin B1 tablets, that supposedly will make me less of a target for the bites LOL 

I also plan to get that sticky fly tape and put it all around my bed as a sort of line non of them can cross haha. This is best I came up with. But really please someone help, I can't sleep or eat because they gross me out so much!


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

if youre in the states, at target they sell these spider things that make a high frequency noise that you plug into the wall(mine is right by my bed and i can barely hear it, doesnt bother me at all) i havent seen a spider in my room since i got it. you could put them in each room. hopefully it will work for you...either it worked for me or i just havent noticed them lol. black&decker makes them. gl i hope i helped


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks that helped ALOT ;D At least now I have something to actually go look for. Have you experienced any negative side effects with the ratties? Because I know they are pretty sensitive... that was my main concern when finding something to use. 

Are you from BC? I'm in Kelowna


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

yup im in vancouver, umm i dont think my gerbils were affected by it... i just got my rats today and the spider thing broke down last week :'( so im not sure if they will be affected... worth a try though, also you could maybe check for reviews or something on the net. dunno what its called but its made by black&decker.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you for the info, I will certainly be looking into it


----------

